# Trevor Strnad dead at 41



## Ralyks (May 11, 2022)

The Black Dahlia Murder's Trevor Strnad has died at 41


The band broke the sudden and tragic news in a statement.




www.brooklynvegan.com





Holy shit...


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 11, 2022)

So sad. One of my favourite metal vocalists.


----------



## sleewell (May 11, 2022)

horrible news. so sad.


----------



## BusinessMan (May 11, 2022)

I just saw and wtf?!! RIP


----------



## CanserDYI (May 11, 2022)

Damn man. I was never a huge fan, but I know they influenced so many of the bands I listen to, its a shame. Young, too. So sad.


----------



## Ralyks (May 11, 2022)

They put the phone number for the national suicide prevention hotline at the end of their statement. Jesus....


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 11, 2022)

Weirdly , Metal Injection posted an article 3 days saying he had died, but the page doesn't load. I wonder if someone leaked the news to them and they took the page down but it was still indexed by Google.


----------



## MetalheadMC (May 11, 2022)

Ralyks said:


> They put the phone number for the national suicide prevention hotline at the end of their statement. Jesus....


Just saw that too. Terrible fucking news


----------



## ImNotAhab (May 11, 2022)

Man.... That is really heartbreaking. He was a great vocalist and he seemed like a nice guy.


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (May 11, 2022)

Damn, I met him a few times at the Magic Stick in Detroit. Super cool guy, just having a slice of pizza and watching the other bands play. Once I saw him there and BDM wasn’t even playing that night. You could tell he was a genuine fan. RIP


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 11, 2022)

Fuck depression


----------



## youngthrasher9 (May 11, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fuck depression


This 10000%. Lack of extra zeros for everyone else’s convenience.

I am really really fucking sad about this. This dude seemed so genuine and was an absolute master of metal lyrics and vocals. It hurts my heart that the mind of artists is often plagued by a different processing plane than average, causing so much pain.


----------



## NoodleFace (May 11, 2022)

Goddamn, unironically one of my favorite bands and favorite vocalists.

Glad I got to see them on the Verminous tour.


----------



## maliciousteve (May 11, 2022)

Oh fuck. Did not see that coming, I was blasting Deathmask Divine in the car earlier. Such a shame


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 11, 2022)

FUCK


----------



## Wc707 (May 11, 2022)

This is awful. Nocturnal, Miasma, and Deflorate are my 3 fave releases. Too young to pass


----------



## budda (May 11, 2022)

Ive been listening to Trevor for over half my life. Got to run merch for 2 shows on the everblack tour. 

This fucking sucks. Depression fucking sucks. Ugh.


----------



## Frostbite (May 11, 2022)

BDM was one of the first more extreme bands I genuinely loved when I was in high school. This fucking sucks


----------



## wheresthefbomb (May 11, 2022)

Depression sucks. Check on your friends.


----------



## gunch (May 11, 2022)

This is really sad news. Depression is a fucking heinous disease.


----------



## JD27 (May 11, 2022)

That was completely unexpected and sucks beyond belief.


----------



## Blytheryn (May 11, 2022)

The hits me right in the same spot that Jeff and Alexi did. I don’t want to believe it.


----------



## works0fheart (May 11, 2022)

I've seen TBDM live more times than I can count and a majority of those times Trevor has been nothing short of what he's always seemed like in interviews: cool as fuck, kind, funny, and super humble. The man has done more for more small metal bands in the scene than any other individual I could possibly think of. The man was as much a fan of the bands he toured with as the audience who had paid admission. I'll always have very fond memories of catching them on the Abysmal tour (their last run with Ryan) and also seeing them on the Surgical Steel tour with Carcass and hanging out with him watching Carcass play. RIP man, this fucking sucks.


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 11, 2022)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuck that sucks. Especially hard if it was by suicide, but maybe I'm reading into it too much.


----------



## oracles (May 11, 2022)

This hits like a ton of bricks. Trevor's impact is immeasurable.


----------



## Tree (May 11, 2022)

Blytheryn said:


> The hits me right in the same spot that Jeff and Alexi did. I don’t want to believe it.


Me too. Fuck this. 
This absolutely ruined my day. I can’t imagine what Brian and everyone in his life is going through.


----------



## Flappydoodle (May 11, 2022)

God damn it


----------



## DestroyMankind (May 11, 2022)

This is a huge loss. I'm glad I got to see him live a few times. Last time was last fall. So many bands got recognized because of him.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (May 11, 2022)

Damn, this one hurts. THE best in the game.


----------



## Paul McAleer (May 11, 2022)

This guy changed metal for me. 


https://www.change.org/p/the-grammy...304957-en-US&utm_content=fht-33304957-en-ca:0


----------



## Musiscience (May 11, 2022)

Holy shit this one hurts. So incredibly sad and shocked to learn his passing. May you be in peace you absolute legend, you had a huge impact on so many of our lives through your music.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (May 11, 2022)

Holy shit I saw some talk about this on twitter and really was hoping I was misinterpreting, hopped over here cause someone always has a link.
Damn.

Just fucking...damn. That is some bullshit. The dude was *41*. With the suggestion that it may have been suicide too, just...god. Of all the people. I never would have guessed and I _*really *_hope that isn't what happened. 

I've been referring to Trevor as Mr Death Metal for like the last 15 years. More than half of my lifetime I've not only respected the guy but considered him to be _*THE*_ _*EMBODIMENT *_of that sound. 
Absurdly talented, consistent as fuck, always the most lovable guy in the room, and....this. I'm not even sad as much as I am angry- I know everyone's gotta go someday and some folks have to take the trip early but this just doesn't feel fair and I'm mad about it. 

Before I even had the hint of a dream of playing an instrument and Rock Band / Guitar Hero were the closest I ever thought I'd get I looked up to the guys in TBDM. 
My goal, even before I had a real set of drums or picked up a guitar, was to eventually be able to nail a clean playthrough of What a Horrible Night to Have a Curse. Over a decade later I'm still working on it. 
I must have had every note off of Nocturnal and Unhallowed memorized. I've probably given every album hundreds of playthroughs, because _*that*_ was what I wanted to be. In fact, I was so stubborn, some of the very first riffs I learned to play were TBDM licks. I learned so much from those guys. 
And now here I am, kind of hoping the band is done. Because to me, although I know there were a lot of guys involved and everyone played their part, I always considered it to be 'Trevor's band,' and I can't even imagine it existing without him. 

Goddamn, man. 
I'm going to pour myself a drink or 5 and play some fuckin Black Dahlia. This one is going to hurt for a long time.


----------



## Mathemagician (May 11, 2022)

Man this is so hard to process. It’s just, ugh. Yeah I’m in agreement with pretty much everyone here. It doesn’t immediately process. RIP to an amazing musician. Guy made death metal fun. Unhallowed and Noctural are two of my favorite albums of all time and TBDM has consistently been one of my favorite bands, and Trevor’s lyric were always ridiculous. IMO he often made other writers look lazy with his hooks.


----------



## narad (May 11, 2022)

Ralyks said:


> The Black Dahlia Murder's Trevor Strnad has died at 41
> 
> 
> The band broke the sudden and tragic news in a statement.
> ...



That post worked surprisingly well with your sig. I was reading it basically as one whole post until the end.


----------



## Opion (May 11, 2022)

I got to see Black Dahlia Murder play Victory North in Savannah, GA, my hometown, in fall of 2019. This town is a place that NEVER has any reputable death metal acts to play - only in the last few years have we had any decent metal bands come through, and everyone, including the band had a fucking BLAST. Getting to watch Trevor absolutely crush it was one of the best memories and it absolutely kills me to hear this. 

I'm blasting Nocturnal right now. I think the death metal scene is gonna be hurting for a while. This is so unexpected and fucking sad. 

RIP Trevor


----------



## Decapitated (May 11, 2022)

Wow. Dude was so talented and seemed like such a nice guy. Loved this video he did.


----------



## setsuna7 (May 11, 2022)

3 days ago he posted a picture of him and his gf at a wedding( I think); today, he took his own life. Mental illness is no fun. Fuck! I can’t believe this. Just like when Alexi passed, I’m at loss for words..


----------



## Werecow (May 12, 2022)

works0fheart said:


> I've seen TBDM live more times than I can count and a majority of those times Trevor has been nothing short of what he's always seemed like in interviews: cool as fuck, kind, funny, and super humble. The man has done more for more small metal bands in the scene than any other individual I could possibly think of. The man was as much a fan of the bands he toured with as the audience who had paid admission. I'll always have very fond memories of catching them on the Abysmal tour (their last run with Ryan) and also seeing them on the Surgical Steel tour with Carcass and hanging out with him watching Carcass play. RIP man, this fucking sucks.


Quite a lot of people with depression will either keep it secret and mask it with being funny, goofing around, or use comedy to literally try to combat their own feelings (in a need to laugh or i'll cry, or do something stupid way). It can also turn some people into super-kind, caring people due to how they feel themselves inside, becoming super sympathetic to suffering people around them. I'm not saying anything of that definitely applied to him, but i've had a lot of experience with said feelings, and known some truly sweet human beings who suffer from severe depression.


----------



## setsuna7 (May 12, 2022)

Werecow said:


> Quite a lot of people with depression will either keep it secret and mask it with being funny, goofing around, or use comedy to literally try to combat their own feelings (in a need to laugh or i'll cry, or do something stupid way). It can also turn some people into super-kind, caring people due to how they feel themselves inside, becoming super sympathetic to suffering people around them. I'm not saying anything of that definitely applied to him, but i've had a lot of experience with said feelings, and known some truly sweet human beings who suffer from severe depression.


It’s even more heartbreaking when you put that way.. God, I’m so saddened by this..


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 12, 2022)

so sad to hear this news...
my prayers go out to his family, friends and fans


----------



## Naxxpipe (May 12, 2022)

This just makes me very sad. Thanks for all the great times, Trevor.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 12, 2022)

RIP


----------



## Pietjepieter (May 12, 2022)

Very sad news.
Always hurt when this things happen and makes me sad

RIP


----------



## Chris Bowsman (May 12, 2022)

Man... Black Dahlia's been a favorite for forever. Loved hearing Trevor on podcasts, been catching up on Jasta and saving the most recent Trevor episode.

Just tried to listen to it on the way to work, Trevor said they hopefully had two full years of touring ahead, and I had to shut it off


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 12, 2022)

Reminisced with my friends about this last night. They were both bigger fans of TBDM than I but I still loved Miasma through Ritual, with Nocturne being a personal top 10. I picked that one up on a whim when a chain of CD stores was closing across Canada, having only heard a few songs from Miasma up until then. I had no expectations and that album blew me away. The Black Dahlia Murder was absolutely my intro into more extreme metal beyond Lamb of God and Machine Head. I didn't know humans were capable of making such heavy music until I heard the title track off of Miasma.

My one buddy was lucky enough to meet Trevor in Toronto and get surprised with a big bear hug from him when he spotted my buddy wearing a Detroit Red Wings jersey. He really was as great a guy and as friendly as everyone says he was. RIP to one of the best in death metal, hope his family and friends are doing okay.


----------



## cwhitey2 (May 12, 2022)

When I saw the headline on Facebook, I literally thought it was a joke someone was playing on the metal community.

This sucks big time. He was the definition of metal. No one can ever replace him. 

The world lost a good one.


----------



## bostjan (May 12, 2022)

First and foremost, my condolences to his friends and family. I never met him, but he seemed like a really cool guy from what I heard secondhand.

This has been a tough couple years for rock and metal. I don't think music will ever be the same.


----------



## drmosh (May 12, 2022)

This is so awful and unexpected. He was such a beacon in metal


----------



## bjjman (May 12, 2022)

This is a huge hit to the guts. Even more so for how it happened. I only got to see TBDM once but he gave that show his all. Can't imagine how his family, friends and bandmates are right now. I hope you found your peace Trevor.


----------



## Bpebler (May 13, 2022)

This really sucks. I’ve seen them live many times & it was always a good show. To hell with depression & suicide. I’ve stopped in the act myself & you never forget it. Not going to be a popular comment here, but there’s only one cure for it & that’s the Creator of the universe, Jesus Christ. Doesn’t 100% take away the feeling 100% of the time either, but it does get MUCH better & it’s the only assurance of a future hope that anyone can have. Even a long earthly life is short, but eternity is not. Something to think about.


----------



## død (May 13, 2022)

Bpebler said:


> This really sucks. I’ve seen them live many times & it was always a good show. To hell with depression & suicide. I’ve stopped in the act myself & you never forget it. Not going to be a popular comment here, but there’s only one cure for it & that’s the Creator of the universe, Jesus Christ. Doesn’t 100% take away the feeling 100% of the time either, but it does get MUCH better & it’s the only assurance of a future hope that anyone can have. Even a long earthly life is short, but eternity is not. Something to think about.


Respectfully, this is not the time nor the place. 

I’m beyond devastated, TBDM were my favorite band since I was a wee 14 year old back in 2004 and I discovered the Funeral Thirst video on Yahoo Music. Most of the is due to how big of a personality Trevor had, even back then. I’ve met him a couple of times when they dropped by Oslo for shows, kindest, most humble person I’ve ever met. This fucking sucks.


----------



## GunpointMetal (May 13, 2022)

Bpebler said:


> This really sucks. I’ve seen them live many times & it was always a good show. To hell with depression & suicide. I’ve stopped in the act myself & you never forget it. Not going to be a popular comment here, but there’s only one cure for it & that’s the Creator of the universe, Jesus Christ. Doesn’t 100% take away the feeling 100% of the time either, but it does get MUCH better & it’s the only assurance of a future hope that anyone can have. Even a long earthly life is short, but eternity is not. Something to think about.


That's some poor taste in there homie.


----------



## works0fheart (May 13, 2022)

Bpebler said:


> This really sucks. I’ve seen them live many times & it was always a good show. To hell with depression & suicide. I’ve stopped in the act myself & you never forget it. Not going to be a popular comment here, but there’s only one cure for it & that’s the Creator of the universe, Jesus Christ. Doesn’t 100% take away the feeling 100% of the time either, but it does get MUCH better & it’s the only assurance of a future hope that anyone can have. Even a long earthly life is short, but eternity is not. Something to think about.



I'm not one to knock anyone's beliefs, but let's please not begin touting them as facts to people. There are plenty of ways for people to beat depression, and those ways may not always be easy. What works for one person doesn't work for everyone. Speaking from experience, I've beaten it my own way and it certainly wasn't through religious means. For me personally, it was just having a better outlet, which was working out. That may not work for everyone but I don't think my way is the only way.

Again, I don't mean any disrespect, but it's very rude to blatantly state the only way to overcome depression is to find Jesus. I'm sorry, but something about that statement just rubs me the wrong way.

Believe what you'd like, I'm fine with that, but please don't gatekeep help outlets for mental illness. Not a good look.


----------



## beerandbeards (May 13, 2022)

I remember finding the video for “Contagion” on video on demand back in like 2004. The sound was new to me and I was hooked. Bought Unhallowed as soon as possible. Saw them several times at Mr. Smalls in Pittsburgh. Always a band I loved but sort of faded around Deflorate but came back with the newest album. Sad news indeed. Rest in Power!


----------



## Bpebler (May 13, 2022)

It’s always the time & place.


----------



## Buffnuggler (May 14, 2022)

Bpebler said:


> It’s always the time & place.



Trevor affected more positive change in his lifetime than most of us ever will. I don't think he was a Christian and I don't think that would've prevented his actions.

I'm not interested in debating religion and I am not an atheist but your comment is pretty tone deaf. You have three posts on this website, which is a place to enjoy musical opinions and gear, not disrespectfully push obnoxious holier-than-thou evangelism on something that has neurochemical origins and (for many) can be treated with medication.

If you want to convert people to Christianity, go to a prison or an AA meeting, you'll find plenty of people desperate for something to save them from themselves (I say this as someone who's been through the latter). Depression is better left to psychiatrists and it's irresponsible of you to use it as a platform to push your own personal views.

It's also disrespectful to Trevor's memory. I'm glad that you have overcome your depression through finding God, and I'm sorry if this sounds rude, but if you don't understand how your comment is selfish and out of place then that's on you. This is a thread to pay respects to a talented vocalist and beautiful soul (that many Christians would heavily disapprove of based on lyrical content alone). It's not about you, or your salvation, or your eternity in Heaven lol, and that's what you're making it about.

It's NOT always the time and place.

Also: whether there's a Heaven or not, we shouldn't need the hope of eternity to appreciate the miracle that is our brief existence.

But if there is a Heaven, Trevor is there right now. Biggest of RIPs for a legend.


----------



## oracles (May 14, 2022)

Bpebler said:


> It’s always the time & place.


It absolutely is not. Religion and personal beliefs are not something you get to throw around toward other people indiscriminate of time and place. 

What happened to Trevor is an all to common tragedy, and the last thing it needs is "holier than thou" pontificating and pretentious spouting of religion. 

Your religious beliefs are your own, and they're best kept to yourself unless specifically asked for.


----------



## Bpebler (May 14, 2022)

Disagree. Perhaps I’ll elaborate more at a bettter time towards an unwarranted argument. Everyone has a religion - religion by root definition is simply a belief in a world view that’s subjective to the individual, which everyone has. No one waits to be asked for an opinion otherwise there would be no posts or comments before mine. It’s a matter of simply speaking freely.


----------



## Buffnuggler (May 14, 2022)

Bpebler said:


> Disagree. Perhaps I’ll elaborate more at a bettter time towards an unwarranted argument. Everyone has a religion - religion by root definition is simply a belief in a world view that’s subjective to the individual, which everyone has. No one waits to be asked for an opinion otherwise there would be no posts or comments before mine. It’s a matter of simply speaking freely.



people were turned off because you explicitly said Jesus Christ, and in Christianity it’s recognizing Jesus’s sacrifice (lord and SAVIOR) that allows one entry into heaven and forgiveness for all sins. so your post is basically saying that 1.) trevor wouldnt have killed himself if he was Christian and 2.) he wont be allowed entry into heaven (eternity).

thats why people think its tone deaf even if you dont intend it. whatever your personal experiences that inform your need to put it out there, it really doesnt apply to Trevor, its your experiences projected onto him and particularly in the context of suicide, which classically is viewed as a rejection of Gods love, it feels like its in bad taste.

you only said one thing about Trevor (the shows were good). i get that youre trying to say “i hope everyone can find the strength to conquer their demons, be it in god or elsewhere” but the words in the post didnt really communicate that.

words are imperfect tools, especially on the internet, so if youre intentions are good i dont want to argue, but people are upset about this and its hard not to read that post as a condemnation of Trevor. the guy lost his mom recently and was grieving. this whole thing is heartbreaking and brutal and really not the time or place for you to whip out the soapbox.

all that said im glad you have found peace and youre here with us. i just feel like your post diminishes his struggle and maybe you feel like the message was inclusive but in this context i dont think its appropriate, or helpful, or comforting.


----------



## død (May 14, 2022)

Bpebler said:


> It’s always the time & place.


I promise you, it isn’t. Plenty of more devout christians than you kill themselves every year, so claiming that Jesus would’ve saved Trevor from offing himself seems wildly ignorant. It’s also extremely disrespectful towards him, his beliefs and his memory. You’re not coming off the way you wanted to, and it’s getting worse by every reply. Please stop being disrespectful and quit the Bible-thumping. Trevor wouldn’t have wanted it.


----------



## CanserDYI (May 14, 2022)

There are starving children from Africa to America, rapists and murderers walking free on the daily, and hurricanes destroying our planet, and so much more. There is no god, nor Jesus Christ. It's an insult to Trevor to even have their names together, so kindly stop preaching in this thread.


----------



## narad (May 14, 2022)

It's maybe not the time or place, but it's 100% in character for a christian to be preaching when it's not the time or place. No reasoning why. Why does a spider weave a web or a beaver build a dam? Just gotta accept it, it's nature.


----------



## MrWulf (May 14, 2022)

Considering that TBDM has a song called "Their Beloved Absentee", I don't think jesus, Christianity or religion is what would have save him.


----------



## Wc707 (May 14, 2022)

Holy butting-in aside, has anybody been rocking some TBDM in Trevor's memory? On my plane trip to Cancun I listened to Nocturnal, Deflorate, and Ritual. Plan on watching the Majesty DVD when I get back home because it's funny as fuck.


----------



## død (May 14, 2022)

MrWulf said:


> Considering that TBDM has a song called "Their Beloved Absentee", I don't think jesus, Christianity or religion is what would have save him.


The entirety of Ritual pretty much sums up Trevor’s view on religion, specifically Christianity, very well. It’d safe to say he wasn’t a fan.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 14, 2022)

Wc707 said:


> Holy butting-in aside, has anybody been rocking some TBDM in Trevor's memory? On my plane trip to Cancun I listened to Nocturnal, Deflorate, and Ritual. Plan on watching the Majesty DVD when I get back home because it's funny as fuck.



I queued up the entire discography for my work commute and just rocking the fuck out.

The first couple albums and EPs will always hold a special place in my mind. Unhallowed and Miasma were just so unrelentingly brutal. I really dig the newer stuff, as they got more technical guitarists and drummers, but especially Trevor sounded amazing, still finding his sound.

Dude was a legend. RIP.

Ugh, I have that DVD in a box somewhere. I'm going to have to dig it out.


----------



## død (May 14, 2022)

Wc707 said:


> Holy butting-in aside, has anybody been rocking some TBDM in Trevor's memory? On my plane trip to Cancun I listened to Nocturnal, Deflorate, and Ritual. Plan on watching the Majesty DVD when I get back home because it's funny as fuck.


I’ve been too sad to really sit down and listen to a ton of TBDM, but I’m planning on watching Majesty with a bunch of weed when I’m off tomorrow. 

It’s funny how much impact some dudes from the other side of the planet can have on you, I use quotes from Majesty all the time, I’m usually the only one that find them amusing. That DVD and the early music videos they did were instrumental in shaping my sense of humor and how I think a band can and should present themselves. Everyone in the Nocturnal and Deflorate line-ups were hilarious as fuck and incredibly forthcoming and nice to their fans. 

I barely remember VERY drunkenly getting a bear hug and being lifted of the ground by Trevor after they played with Amon Amarth here in Oslo way back in 2012 (?) as well as talking 80’s glam bands with Knight and getting props from Brian for my Municipal Waste shirt. They didn’t have to do that at all, but took time out of their (probably) very tiring tour schedule to make me feel special. They were in a tiny ass van, and probably just wanted to get some sleep. The way they would hang out after the show and just shoot the shit with fans was eye-opening to me, and makes the loss of Trevor feel extremely close to home. He made you feel like you’d know each other for years within 30 seconds of speaking to the guy. It’s heartbreaking how depression and mental health issues makes the best people turn on themselves like this.


----------



## narad (May 14, 2022)

MrWulf said:


> Considering that TBDM has a song called "Their Beloved Absentee", I don't think jesus, Christianity or religion is what would have save him.



Was "Raped in Hatred by Vines of Thorn" not a Christian allegory?


----------



## død (May 14, 2022)

narad said:


> Was "Raped in Hatred by Vines of Thorn" not a Christian allegory?


That’s actually just an Evil Dead reference


----------



## narad (May 14, 2022)

død said:


> That’s actually just an Evil Dead reference



Ah, well, the Lord works in mysterious ways.


----------



## beerandbeards (May 14, 2022)

Lord below, your abysmal horrors we call forth. Awaken, rise up and cleanse this Earth with fire!


----------



## Wc707 (May 14, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I queued up the entire discography for my work commute and just rocking the fuck out.
> 
> The first couple albums and EPs will always hold a special place in my mind. Unhallowed and Miasma were just so unrelentingly brutal. I really dig the newer stuff, as they got more technical guitarists and drummers, but especially Trevor sounded amazing, still finding his sound.
> 
> ...


Statutory Ape was the first song and video I heard from them, and their tongue-in-cheek care-free style had me hooked. They had fun writing what they loved, and loved doing it. Such a unique style. 

That DVD is awesome. Bart's casterbation escapades are so funny.


----------



## Buffnuggler (May 14, 2022)

such an amazing discography from these guys, they never did a bad album. its crazy how Ryan Knighy was originally just the 2nd guitarist for Arsis (when they were looking to be a huge metal band) and he ended up being a lot more successful than that band in the TBDM lead seat. ive always felt like he is one of the coolest and tastiest players around, Ryans solos are always like mini -songs, but i love how in the live album he chooses to replicate the Nocturnal solos perfectly, instead of re writing them.

trevors vocals and writing were just unmatched in the genre, i dont think theres any other band that had a sound like TBDM, by the last albums it was so refined and technical, just amazing.


----------



## CTID (May 14, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The first couple albums and EPs will always hold a special place in my mind. Unhallowed and Miasma were just so unrelentingly brutal. I really dig the newer stuff, as they got more technical guitarists and drummers, but especially Trevor sounded amazing, still finding his sound.
> 
> Dude was a legend. RIP.


I have trouble thinking of a more consistent band. Even their worst album is not by any stretch a bad album. The loss of Trevor is insane to me, I've listened to these guys since I was literally 13 years old and found a video of someone playing Statutory Ape.

Their career as a whole really makes me laugh at all of the people who used to look down on them for being a "scene" or "-core" band back in the 00's (or hell, even Everblack is a response to people saying they'd sold out because they played Warped Tour). They've been keeping it real for 20 years and haven't had a single "weird" album where they strayed from their established sound and alienated a lot of the fanbase.

RIP to an absolute legend in the history of Death Metal


----------



## Glades (May 14, 2022)

Just found out these terrible news about Trevor. He seemed like a nice guy and what an artist. TBDM still one of my favorite MDM bands out there.
Prayers sent for his family. May the Lord ease their hearts and grant them strength through this tragedy.


----------



## works0fheart (May 15, 2022)

Been revisiting a lot of the material lately. I completely missed Everblack for the most part, but I'm going through it again and it's honestly some of the best guitar and bass tone mix I've heard. Everything cuts pretty clear on it. The tone on that opening chunky section is heavy as fuck.



Also, here's a pretty good quality live vid of two of their sickest songs. Sad I'll never hear these live again but grateful for the many times that I did get to. What a shredfest "I Will Return" is man.



This is when I got to see them in Tampa years ago. Audio quality is trash but this will always hold a place in my heart as this was one of the few shows I hopped up on stage and had a good time lol.



Just figured there's enough gloom in this thread, let's celebrate the man's memory. I think that's what he would have wanted.


----------



## JD27 (May 15, 2022)

død said:


> That’s actually just an Evil Dead reference



I love that song, the main verse riff is so awesome. I remember the first time I heard it I was like, “This seems like the plot in the evil dead”. Then I read an article and Trevor confirmed it was.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (May 16, 2022)

Fuck. Such a loss.

This man was a metal legend in my books.


----------



## Ross82 (May 16, 2022)

Better not look in to the lyrics of "Christ Deformed" then.

I pretty much play TBDM everyday from one album or another and likely will for the foreseeable future. 

Absolutely, truly, gutted by this outcome.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (May 16, 2022)

TBDM are my favourite metal band, big influence on my riffing/shredding and Trevor a huge influence on my screaming. I listened to them casually for years before they won me over at some unspecified point in the 2010s by virtue of never making a bad album, I can't think of another band who are as consistent. 

Never got to see them live, had years of near misses, culminating in buying a ticket for the Verminous tour, planned on taking time off work to follow the tour around the UK before it was cancelled. This one really fucking hurts


----------



## Empryrean (May 17, 2022)

gone far too soon  
Rip to a legend


----------



## Flappydoodle (May 17, 2022)

This interview takes on a lot of different meaning now, damn

Around 45 minutes is where he talks about mental health specifically


----------

